

What happened to FreedomBox? - kimlelly

It definitely looks like we&#x27;d _all_ now need FreedomBox, like yesterday: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.freedomboxfoundation.org<p>Does anybody know why that project seems to be dead?
======
mtgx
Not sure. Maybe the community behind it wasn't that big. The community behind
this one keeps growing:

[https://projectmeshnet.org/](https://projectmeshnet.org/)

